# Para Team Gold



## PippiPony (2 September 2012)

Team GB got the gold. Sophie C got a gold in the 1A. Lee got Silver in the 1b. Natasha Gold in grade 2. Debbie Silver in the grade 3 and Sophie Wells silver in the grade 4 

Freestyle medals still to come


----------



## EstherYoung (2 September 2012)

Wow, well done team 

Team gold in the para and the non-para Olympics - is that a first?


----------



## hobo (2 September 2012)

Well done Team GB. I've just seen Sophie Christiansons test and the whole picture of stunning horse and Sophies riding brought a tear to my eye. Horses are just wonderfull and Sophie did a super job as did all our team.
Looking forward to the freestyles.


----------



## Supertrooper (2 September 2012)

Well done to everyone  xx


----------



## maxapple (2 September 2012)

We were at Greenwich today to see Sophie's test - absolutely beautiful riding. Her face as she left the arena said it all - she was beaming! It was an absolute pleasure to watch!


----------



## philamena (2 September 2012)

Am just on the train home from Greenwich, was a fab day and so awesome to have team gold confirmed. Went mainly to support Deb but found the walk tests, esp Sophie's just mesmerising. Bring on the freestyle!


----------



## Koala Kate (2 September 2012)

Just seen an interview with Sophie. One word .......RESPECT


----------



## Booboos (2 September 2012)

Fantastic result! Only wish the C4 coverage had been better because I have only seen one of those tests - very disappointing!


----------



## J&S (3 September 2012)

What brilliant results!  If any one is able to post any links to any of the tests I would be so grateful, we do not have a TV and have not found out how to get to C4 on the computer - limited skills anyway!


----------

